# For all you Cessna Bobcat fans



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

Another walky of a Collins Foundation bird. This time a Cessna UC-78 Bobat. As always all pixs are by me, now with 25% less fuzzy...
Cessna UC-78 Bobcat - The Collings Foundation
Hope you all like!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

and more...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

and more...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

last batch plus few bonus pixs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2018)

Fantastic


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice work mate, keep it up.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

Really happy about the less fuzzy part!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 12, 2018)

Why am I thinking of a 1950s tv series -- _Sky King_?

(the answer is, of course, that King flew a Cessna Bobcat until it had to be grounded due to wood rot, after which it was replaced by an early-production Cessna 310B)


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 12, 2018)

Sorry, no flour bags mounted here!


----------

